# Stanisław Skrowaczewski Discussion Thread



## Knorf

Hooray! The big Skrowaczewski box has arrived!









This was recently on megasale at jpc.de, and I think a number of us picked it up. So, I decided to open this thread to discuss these recordings, or anything else concerning this great Polish-American conductor.

Contents of the big box:

All with the Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra.

BRUCKNER: Symphonies 1-9, unnumbered symphonies in F minor and D minor. Overture in G minor. Adagio from String Quintet in F major (arr. Skrowaczewski.)
BEETHOVEN: Symphonies 1-9.
SCHUMANN: Symphonies 1-4.
BRAHMS: Symphonies 1-4.
BARTÓK: Divertimento for string orchestra. Concerto for Orchestra.
BERLIOZ: Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14. Love Scene from _Roméo et Juliette_, Op. 17.
CHOPIN: Piano Concertos 1 & 2, with Ewa Kupiec.
SKROWACZEWSKI: _Music at Night_. Fantasia for flute and orchestra. Symphony [2003].

I am very much looking forward to listening to all of this! I'll be keeping a running diary of sorts, posted here.

All are welcome to join in!

"Skrowaczewski" is somewhat ponderous to type in all the time. I propose we refer to him as "The Great Polish Maestro," or maybe just Stan, as he was known to his friends and family.

Pronunciation: Stan-uh-swaf Skrov-uh-TCHEF-skee, or if you know IPA, staˌɲiswaf skrɔvaˈt͡ʂɛfskʲi.


----------



## D Smith

I have had that set for a while and find it uniformly excellent. I especially enjoy his Bruckner and return to it frequently. His own compositions are interesting at least and worth a listen. Enjoy!


----------



## Vasks

Back in the early 70's I bought an LP that featured his English Horn Concerto. What a neat work.


----------



## Knorf

I started with CD 1, with Bruckner's unnumbered Symphony in F minor, and the Overture in G minor.

Both of those are new to me! I wish Bruckner had not been so insecure as to try to suppress these works; this gives the erroneous impression that these are not really worth one's time. I am ashamed to say, until today, I thought so, too. Without evidence.

Now, _with_ evidence, namely that processed by the gooey sponge between my ears, and said ears: these pieces are absolutely worth hearing. The Overture is very charming. It barely sounds like Bruckner, and wears Weber and Wagner on its sleeve, but it is engaging, well-crafted, tuneful, and FUN. There are tantalizing moments that hint at what is to come. That's true of almost every composer's early works, so why exclude this piece on that basis? It's good, period.

As for the Symphony in F minor, similar remarks apply, but it definitely also sounds a bit more like the Bruckner we know and love, even if Weber and Wagner remain clearly nearby. I admit it's more technically accomplished than truly inspired, but not sufficiently so to justify its neglect. There are much less interesting symphonies that are heard way more often!

As for Stan's and Saarbrücken's performance: well, it sounds very convincing. I've heard no other recordings, and so lack a basis for comparison. The orchestra is excellent, and I enjoyed hearing these pieces. I will certainly return to them again!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Thanks for posting. My copy is in the mail, but I'm sure it will take a while to reach me from Germany. I appreciate your impressions.

I agree the name is difficult to spell. I've seen many refer to him as Skro.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I saw a full-length (like 500 pages) biography of him at a library sale once. Apparently he has a pretty interesting story, growing up surrounded by the Iron Curtain and forging a productive but under-the-radar musical career. I should have grabbed that book but didn't. Not a very high-profile conductor, maybe he was like that on purpose - but still I find him shockingly underrated for someone who recorded a decent amount of repertoire and was a composer to boot. All of I've heard of him is his amazingly good Beethoven - in fact, whenever I want a lean, mean approach on modern instruments he's what I go for. The first time I heard his Eroica I almost catapulted out of my chair at the sound of the two opening chords - they literally sound like lightning bolts. Now _that_ is some Beethoven! All this talk about Bruckner on the forum lately has left me hungry for some. I think I will check out what Stanislaw has to say with the 7th or 9th this afternoon or tomorrow (if I can find it on streaming...fingers crossed).

Apparently he was instrumental in the history of my home orchestra and made a big impact in most everything he did. Here's a great article upon his death 3 years ago: https://www.startribune.com/stanislaw-skrowaczewski-minnesota-musical-giant-dead-at-93/414391273/


----------



## Manxfeeder

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Apparently he was instrumental in the history of my home orchestra and made a big impact in most everything he did. Here's a great article upon his death 3 years ago: https://www.startribune.com/stanislaw-skrowaczewski-minnesota-musical-giant-dead-at-93/414391273/


Thanks for the article. That's how I got to know him, through his VoxBox recordings with the Minneapolis Orchestra. I'm looking forward to the OEHMS box set.


----------



## Knorf

I listened to the unnumbered Symphony in D minor*, which is technically the third symphony Bruckner wrote. It's a great performance of another work that is unduly neglected because of Bruckner's sad and excessive self-doubt. With this one, I _really don't_ see how anyone can doubt the symphony's worthiness to belong on the shelf with the others. It's an excellent symphony!

I think I slightly prefer Simone Young's recording with Philharmoniker Hamburg (also on Oehms), which is overall more a bit more dynamic. That's the only other recording I know well enough to offer a comparison. I've heard others, but my memory of them is just too vague.

So far, I am most pleased with this purchase!

(*I refuse to call it "Die Nullte," because that's just dumb, and it perpetuates the notion that this symphony isn't worth anyone's time, when it clearly is.)


----------



## Duncan

*Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: 90th Birthday Collection*

*Link to complete label-authorized 28 CD Box Set (145 selections in total) - *

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mvGd9_xrL8ZPLPXto0HGFYj85gkNl6Yaw

*Works*

Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, BB 123, Sz.116
Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1-9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'
Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17
Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17: Love Scene
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14
Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Bruckner: Overture in G minor
Bruckner: String Quintet in F major
Bruckner: Symphonies 1-9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor 'Wagner Symphony'
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 in A major
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor
Bruckner: Symphony No. 00 in F minor 'Study Symphony'
Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 in D minor 'Nullte'
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1-4
Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120
Skrowaczewski: Fantasie per flauto ed orchestra 'Il Piffero della Notte'
Skrowaczewski: Music at Night
Skrowaczewski: Symphony

*This is a link for the complete track listing by CD -*

https://www.discogs.com/Stanisław-S...lete-Oehmsclassics-Recordings/release/9878171

It takes a fair bit of doing to try to figure out exactly where you're at when accessing the videos on YouTube and then trying to coordinate them with the track listing but you'll get the hang of it... eventually... maybe not today... maybe not tomorrow... or even the day after that... but be patient, eh? - It's worth the time and effort...


----------



## Knorf

I have many other things to do today, but I couldn't help myself: I dove into some of Stan's Beethoven. Specifically, Symphonies No. 1 in C major, and No. 4 in B-flat major.

This is exceptionally good Beethoven! As advertised! Stan's Beethoven is abundantly energetic and rhythmic, but finds deep lyricism and always keeps the line moving. It is highly detailed, and supremely musical. The orchestra is fantastic, top notch. Early on, I'm more impressed with Stan's Beethoven than his Bruckner, and that is really saying something!

The cycle begins with a great Symphony No. 1, one that is absolutely competitive with the best Firsts out there, such as Szell/Cleveland, Karajan/Berlin (1962), Karajan/Vienna (live from 1966) or anyone else.

This superb Symphony No. 4 has only one obvious peer that I can think of, Carlos Kleiber/Bayerisches Staatsorchester. _That_ one is so special I think it will remain my favorite. But Stan's recording is not far off, not far indeed. Both are especially wonderful in the second movement, which I adore.

It was Merl and his enthusiasm for Stan's Beethoven that helped convince me to get this box, especially on sale. This is clearly going to be a great Beethoven cycle. So far, it reminds me of the absolutely best fine wine, where I find that it's just so good that it's hard for me to know what to say in my tasting notes beyond, "it's so good!"

So, thanks Merl!

Ok, now to just remember I have stuff to do besides listen to Skrowaczewski recordings and write about it on Talkclassical.com.


----------



## Heck148

During what years did Skrow'ski conduct in Minneapolis/Minnesota?? I don't have any of his recordings, but I remember well a great performance of Brahms #3 that he led with PhiladelphiaOrch at Saratoga PAC, back in the 60s...best Brahms 3 I've ever heard overall...really nailed the tough 1st mvt, and the finale...great conducting, great orchestra work.


----------



## jim prideaux

I have often mentioned 'Skrow'ski' in my posts as I find myself reflecting on how much I enjoy his recordings....Beethoven, Brahms and Schumann. Outstanding!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

This afternoon I started on his Bruckner 7, but realized once I was well into the first movement that it was a performance with the London Philharmonic from 2013 rather than from his Rundfunk cycle. It's still a wonderful performance, infusing the music with a warmth and lightness of texture that I find super refreshing. You can really tell that Stan aims for clarity of line and detail in all his recordings, and that's an approach that really pays off in Bruckner IMO. It may be lacking a bit of power at times, but I would rather hear this kind of Bruckner, that moves along with a supple Viennese lilt, rather than the massive convulsions that some other conductors wring from their orchestras. I then briefly sampled the 9th from his Rundfunk cycle. There's a very similar sound, but perhaps a bit more oomph when needed. Through my limited listening I get the impression that Stan is one of those rare conductors who really understands these scores as the integrated narratives that they are, and the playing he gets from his ensembles is wonderful. Rats, Knorf, now you got me on a Bruckner spell:lol: What can I do tomorrow but spend the whole day with Anton and his endless, comforting cosmos of orchestral mastery?


----------



## starthrower

I have the Bruckner and Beethoven sets. I'm very happy with them. I love the sound too. Oehms is a great label.


----------



## Joachim Raff

I was looking at Granate's Bruckner Challenge which he included the Stanislaw Skrowaczewski's cycle and it not come out that well. I think only his 6th managed into his top ten( but runner up). If you have time have a look at his reviews. His comparisons are very extensive with most releases covered. Of course everyone has their own preference.

I will say one thing for the set, you will be pushed to get the amount of top class music playing for the price. It's a bargain and a half. Worth every penny. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Knorf

I think Granate and I are looking for different things in Bruckner. Celibidache ranks highly on numerous occasions on his lists. For me, his recordings of any repertoire are mainly curiosities, and not recordings I revisit really at all.

ETA: having looked again, there are a few we have in common. Especially Karajan, Blomstedt, Young, and Wand.

EATA: this is coming across too dismissively, more so than I intended. Granate has certainly listened to many more Bruckner recordings than I have, and I found his comments interesting to say the least. What an impressive project! 

But Celibidache in Bruckner (or anything, really) is not to my taste at all.


----------



## flamencosketches

Knorf said:


> I think Granate and I are looking for different things in Bruckner. Celibidache ranks highly on numerous occasions on his lists. For me, his recordings of any repertoire are mainly curiosities, and not recordings I revisit really at all.
> 
> ETA: having looked again, there are a few we have in common. Especially Karajan, Blomstedt, Young, and Wand.
> 
> EATA: this is coming across too dismissively, more so than I intended. Granate has certainly listened to many more Bruckner recordings than I have, and I found his comments interesting to say the least. What an impressive project!
> 
> *But Celibidache in Bruckner (or anything, really) is not to my taste at all.*


Not even the 4th? I listened to Celi's Bruckner 4 a couple of weeks ago and it totally bowled me over. I haven't heard any others, though I could see his slow style not working so well in other Bruckner symphonies.


----------



## Merl

Out of Stan's 90th box, the Bruckner recordings are possibly some of the weaker performances (although I think that those are very good too) but if you really want to hear him perform great Bruckner try and get hold of his Bruckner recordings with the Japanese Yomiuri orchestra. Now they are something special!


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> Out of Stan's 90th box, the Bruckner recordings are possibly some of the weaker performances (although I think that those are very good too) but if you really want to hear him perform great Bruckner try and get hold of his Bruckner recordings with the Japanese Yomiuri orchestra. Now they are something special!
> 
> View attachment 133950


There seems to be a fairly strong tradition of performing Bruckner in Japan. I wonder where that came from.


----------



## Manxfeeder

[Deleted post. I read it, and it didn't add much to the discussion, so I spare you.]


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> There seems to be a fairly strong tradition of performing Bruckner in Japan. I wonder where that came from.


Mostly from Asahina. He championed Bruckner in Japan and was a Bruckner specialist. His Bruckner cycles are really good.


----------



## Knorf

I've listened to the Bruckner Symphonies 1 and 2 from the box. The performances are very good, and for both of those two particularly so in the third and fourth movemements. I think for me they fall just short of my favorite recordings of these symphonies, namely Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker. Somehow, the thread doesn't pull together as tightly in Stan's recording as with Karajan, or Abbado/Wiener Philharmoniker in No. 1 and Blomstedt/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig in No. 2 , for two other favorites of mine.

So far, I am slightly less impressed with the Bruckner than the Beethoven. Only slightly. 

Bottom line, though, is that is a hugely enjoyable box of recordings. Nothing so far is less than very good!


----------



## Merl

Knorf said:


> I've listened to the Bruckner Symphonies 1 and 2 from the box. The performances are very good, and for both of those two particularly so in the third and fourth movemements. I think for me they fall just short of my favorite recordings of these symphonies, namely Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker. Somehow, the thread doesn't pull together as tightly in Stan's recording as with Karajan, or Abbado/Wiener Philharmoniker in No. 1 and Blomstedt/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig in No. 2 , for two other favorites of mine.
> 
> So far, I am slightly less impressed with the Bruckner than the Beethoven. Only slightly.
> 
> Bottom line, though, is that is a hugely enjoyable box of recordings. Nothing so far is less than very good!


Wait till you get to the Schumann and Brahms! ;-)


----------



## Knorf

HOLY MOLY this is a terrific Bruckner 3!

ETA: for reference, here are the editions Stan used in this cycle: F minor (Nowak); No.1 (Haas, the so-called "Linz" version of 1877); D minor (Nowak); #2 (1st Nowak edition--a hybrid of 1877 and 1872); #3 (Nowak's edition of the 1888-89 version); #4 (Nowak's edition of the 1886 version); #5 (Nowak's edition of the 1878 version); #6 (Nowak); #7 (Nowak); #8 (Nowak's edition of the 1890 revised version); #9 (Nowak).

EATA: seriously. I might have a new favorite Bruckner 3.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Firstly, congratulations on all the correct attempts at getting the spelling right, highly impressed here ! Polish doesn't look user-friendly, but like Czech, is near as dammit said like it's written, just a couple of letters that are a bit odd for we speakers of Germanic languages. Those jokes along the lines of Polish chap goes to the opticians, is sat down, shown the standard chart and asked if he can read it, of course I can, I know him" or the cartoon of how Polish was invented, showing a man falling down the stairs with a big box of Scrabble tiles, are undoubtedly unfair.

I won't be getting this big Oehms box, as I already have his top-notch Beethoven and his similar status Bruckner. I have a very fine Brahms set from him and the Halle Orchestra, but I will try and find the Schumanns separately. There seems to be such fire in his music making, even at a ripe old age, so he's an easy under-rated conductor to discover and appreciate.

I will give his Bruckner 3 another listen. I think I mentioned over on the recent Bruckner 7 thread that this recording of that Symphony is one of my favourites.....


----------



## Merl

CnC Bartok said:


> I won't be getting this big Oehms box, as I already have his top-notch Beethoven and his similar status Bruckner. I have a very fine Brahms set from him and the Halle Orchestra... .....


CnC, whilst I have his Halle Brahms cycle this Saarbrucken one is slightly better IMO (so much so that I rarely play my hometown orchestra's cycle). The 2nd and 3rd are broad but beautiful. The 3rd is a cracker with killer 1st movement. The 1st is slow but intense. The only caveat is that I prefer his Halle 4th but this one is hardly shoddy.


----------



## Knorf

Update! I am thrilled with this box. Skrowaczewski is now firmly among my favorite conductors! Everything I've heard is at least excellent. I'm really impressed!

Having listened to almost half the box, here's where these recordings stand for me:

New All-time Favorites
Bruckner Symphony No. 3
Schumann Symphony No. 1

Competitive with My All-time Favorites
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra (this one surprised me, slightly, but why? Composer turned conductor, he _should_ do this well!)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 1
Beethoven: Symphony No. 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 (Only Kleiber/Bayerisches Staatsorchester is in the lead here, barely.)
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5

Excellent and Well-Worth Belonging in Any Collection
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3
Brahms: Symphony No. 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 1
Bruckner: Symphony in D minor (unnumbered)
Bruckner: Symphony No. 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 4

Insufficient Basis for Comparison, But Sounded Good to Me
Bartók: Divertimento for string orchestra
Bruckner: Overture in G minor
Bruckner: Symphony in F minor (unnumbered)
Bruckner: Adagio from String Quintet in F major (arr. Skrowaczewski)


----------



## flamencosketches

Is this box still cheap? You all are tempting me...


----------



## CnC Bartok

flamencosketches said:


> Is this box still cheap? You all are tempting me...


If you're quick, there's a box on offer on the US Amazon site for $54. Don't know if that's in your "cheap" category....?


----------



## Knorf

It's still cheaper at jpc.de.


----------



## Manxfeeder

My order from jpc.de came to $33.89.


----------



## Knorf

That's a tremendously good Bruckner 6! This is now my new favorite recording of this symphony.

I do have a few small quibbles, and oddly enough I feel the Scherzo doesn't match the best out there. That's odd because, in the earlier symphonies, I felt Stan's work had been notably good (for example in No. 3!) It's not bad, though, not by any means. 

But the outer movements, and the slow movement: another WOW! from me.


----------



## Knorf

Update as I continue listening through Stan's box of awesomeness.

I enjoyed Stan's take on the later Bruckner symphonies very much! Symphony No. 9 is particular is really, really good. Of course, it has stiff competition. But Stan's might be the best third movement of No. 9 I know! Certainly, one of.

All of the Beethoven is uniformly excellent, especially No. 7 and No. 8. Haven't gotten to Beethoven No. 9, yet.

For me, Schumann Symphonies 3 & 4 were slight let downs, but only slightly. The first and second movements of No. 3 were oddly inert, especially the Scherzo, which was far too heavy, slow, and serious. Puzzling, really. No. 4 has a tremendously good transition from the third movement into the fourth, and the fourth movement is superb, but the first movement fizzled (for me), outside of the wonderfully atmospheric introduction. Only by comparison! These are still highly recommendable recordings. Skrowaczewski sets a very high standard.

New All-time Favorites
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 (promoted because, honestly, for me it is tied with Kleiber/Bayerisches Staatsorchester)
Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 (although Karajan is close)
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 (tied with Simone Young/Hamburg)
Schumann: Symphony No. 1 (only Bernstein/Vienna is comparably exuberant)

Competitive with My All-time Favorites
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra (this one surprised me, slightly, but why? Composer turned conductor, he _should_ do this well!)
Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1-2, 5-8
Brahms: Symphony No. 2
Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 4-5, 7-9 (Only Karajan/Berlin in the lead for 7.)
Schumann: Symphony No. 2

Excellent and Well-Worth Belonging in Any Collection
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3
Brahms: Symphony No. 1
Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 1-2
Bruckner: Symphony in D minor (unnumbered)
Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 3-4

Insufficient Basis for Comparison, But Sounded Good to Me
Bartók: Divertimento for string orchestra
Bruckner: Overture in G minor
Bruckner: Symphony in F minor (unnumbered)
Bruckner: Adagio from String Quintet in F major (arr. Skrowaczewski)


----------



## DaddyGeorge

I don't know if the link works in your country, but there is a Skrowaczewski Birthday Collection for € 29.99 on the German Amazon.
*SkrowaczewskionAmazon.de*


----------



## CnC Bartok

DaddyGeorge said:


> I don't know if the link works in your country, but there is a Skrowaczewski Birthday Collection for € 29.99 on the German Amazon.
> *SkrowaczewskionAmazon.de*


Why does it come up in Czech? I didn't know there was an Amazon.cz .......?


----------



## DaddyGeorge

CnC Bartok said:


> Why does it come up in Czech? I didn't know there was an Amazon.cz .......?


It's German Amazon, but in my country it works in Czech language. 
Here's a link in English:
*SkrowaczewskionAmazon.de*


----------



## CnC Bartok

Perfectly happy with Czech....:tiphat:


----------



## Knorf

This thread came about because the box was massively on sale at jpc.de, and last I checked still is.


----------



## starthrower

Knorf said:


> That's a tremendously good Bruckner 6! This is now my new favorite recording of this symphony.
> 
> I do have a few small quibbles, and oddly enough I feel the Scherzo doesn't match the best out there. That's odd because, in the earlier symphonies, I felt Stan's work had been notably good (for example in No. 3!) It's not bad, though, not by any means.
> 
> But the outer movements, and the slow movement: another WOW! from me.


I couldn't really connect with No.6 listening to Nagano but when I listened to Skrow the music came alive for me. And I've read positive opinions about Nagano so maybe it's just me? But I really enjoy his Bruckner cycle. And the Beethoven set far surpassed my expectations. Probably the best cycle I now own.


----------



## Rach Man

flamencosketches said:


> Is this box still cheap? You all are tempting me...


Do you have Amazon Prime? If you do, you can download the entire set, all 28 CDs, with your membership.


----------



## Knorf

I mentioned it elsewhere, but the Brahms 4 from this box has blown me away, a superb account, one of the best I've heard, in a very competitive field.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rach Man said:


> Do you have Amazon Prime? If you do, you can download the entire set, all 28 CDs, with your membership.


I know you can stream it. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Rach Man

Manxfeeder said:


> I know you can stream it. Is that what you mean?


If you have Amazon Prime you can actually download all of the CDs to your phone/computer. It's free if you have Amazon prime. This not something extra. I think Amazon has Amazon unlimited. But there is a large group of CDs that you can just download with your regular prime membership.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rach Man said:


> If you have Amazon Prime you can actually download all of the CDs to your phone/computer. It's free if you have Amazon prime. This not something extra. I think Amazon has Amazon unlimited. But there is a large group of CDs that you can just download with your regular prime membership.


Look at that. I checked to add it "My Music," and there it is.

I just put this up on the Ridiculous Amazon Bargains thread. Do you know of other albums they have?


----------



## flamencosketches

Rach Man said:


> If you have Amazon Prime you can actually download all of the CDs to your phone/computer. It's free if you have Amazon prime. This not something extra. I think Amazon has Amazon unlimited. But there is a large group of CDs that you can just download with your regular prime membership.


Not sure what you mean by that. I don't like the Amazon Music app, but nonetheless I gave it a shot. I can add it to my library and stream it, but it doesn't allow me to download it, unlike with music that I've purchased on Prime. Did you previously buy the CD box set on Amazon? Sometimes when I do that it will allow me to also download the mp3, as part of the "Autorip" thing that they do.


----------



## Knorf

I saved Stan's Beethoven 9 for last, and am listening to it now.

Wow, wow, wow. The first movement was truly great, but the second... I'm blown away. This is the best scherzo I've heard since Szell.

I guess I shouldn't be surprised, given how very good Stan was in the scherzos of Bruckner symphonies!


----------



## Helgi

Still no sign of my box! It's been a month already.

Woe is me, etc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Helgi said:


> Still no sign of my box! It's been a month already.
> 
> Woe is me, etc.


Uh-oh. Then who knows how long it will take to get to the hills of Tennessee.


----------



## Knorf

Did you both order from jpc.de? If so, just be patient. Things are moving slowly in the age of COVID-19. My jpc orders have typically required two weeks plus.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> Did you both order from jpc.de? If so, just be patient. Things are moving slowly in the age of COVID-19. My jpc orders have typically required two weeks plus.


That's what I'm thinking it is. I'm amazed they are able to mail much out at all.


----------



## Helgi

Yep, jpc.de here as well. It's probably sitting on a shelf somewhere in Frankfurt.

Waiting so long means that I can't even remember all the stuff I ordered and am still waiting to get, so hopefully there will be some nice surprises in the coming weeks :lol:


----------



## jegreenwood

Helgi said:


> Yep, jpc.de here as well. It's probably sitting on a shelf somewhere in Frankfurt.
> 
> Waiting so long means that I can't even remember all the stuff I ordered and am still waiting to get, so hopefully there will be some nice surprises in the coming weeks :lol:


That's why I'm staying with downloads.


----------



## Helgi

As do I for the most part, but I like having boxes like these on CD as they're fun to dig through! Also, this one was around €30 on sale whereas the FLAC version sells for €310 on Presto.


----------



## jegreenwood

Helgi said:


> As do I for the most part, but I like having boxes like these on CD as they're fun to dig through! Also, this one was around €30 on sale whereas the FLAC version sells for €310 on Presto.


In that case . . .


----------



## starthrower

Helgi said:


> Still no sign of my box! It's been a month already.
> 
> Woe is me, etc.


That's not unusual for JPC. Add to that the pandemic circumstances.


----------



## flamencosketches

JPC took an eternity to ship well before the pandemic began affecting certain aspects of life. I would say I usually get my orders from there on average 4-5 weeks after I order. I'm in the USA. Maybe they get to Europeans sooner.


----------



## Helgi

They shipped mine the next day, though, so it's been sitting at Deutsche Post or customs. Shipping from Germany to Iceland has been very quick in the past, even the bog standard shipping options, so this is definitely virus related.

Let us hope that CDs will still be a thing when we get these, Manxfeeder!


----------



## Knorf

Doing another listen of Stan's Brahms 4, to see if I still agree with myself. 

I do. This might be my favorite performance in the whole box!


----------



## annaw

flamencosketches said:


> JPC took an eternity to ship well before the pandemic began affecting certain aspects of life. I would say I usually get my orders from there on average 4-5 weeks after I order. I'm in the USA. Maybe they get to Europeans sooner.


Yes, I agree with Helgi. I'm also in Europe and my order during the pandemic shipped pretty quickly.


----------



## Itullian

My jpc.de order arrived today. The Skrowaczewski box and the Kitajenko Tchaikovsky box.
I ordered it 4/27/2020, arrived today 5/8/2020
fyi


----------



## Helgi

Listening to Brahms No. 4 now... already one of my favourites!

Did you get yours yet, Manxfeeder?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Helgi said:


> Listening to Brahms No. 4 now... already one of my favourites!
> 
> Did you get yours yet, Manxfeeder?


I did, a couple weeks ago. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Perukangas

*The are hardly greater big conductor boxes*

I wish that you have enjoyed the Skrowaczewski 90th birthday box! There is no more recommendable complete Bruckner set, and complete it really is with the exception of 9th symphony finale completion. His Beethoven is my go-to digital complete recording. His Brahms and Schumann are also good; so are Berlioz, Bartok and Berlioz. The Berlioz I especially enjoyed. His own works are listener friendly modern music.



Knorf said:


> Hooray! The big Skrowaczewski box has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 133920
> 
> 
> This was recently on megasale at jpc.de, and I think a number of us picked it up. So, I decided to open this thread to discuss these recordings, or anything else concerning this great Polish-American conductor.
> 
> Contents of the big box:
> 
> All with the Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> BRUCKNER: Symphonies 1-9, unnumbered symphonies in F minor and D minor. Overture in G minor. Adagio from String Quintet in F major (arr. Skrowaczewski.)
> BEETHOVEN: Symphonies 1-9.
> SCHUMANN: Symphonies 1-4.
> BRAHMS: Symphonies 1-4.
> BARTÓK: Divertimento for string orchestra. Concerto for Orchestra.
> BERLIOZ: Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14. Love Scene from _Roméo et Juliette_, Op. 17.
> CHOPIN: Piano Concertos 1 & 2, with Ewa Kupiec.
> SKROWACZEWSKI: _Music at Night_. Fantasia for flute and orchestra. Symphony [2003].
> 
> I am very much looking forward to listening to all of this! I'll be keeping a running diary of sorts, posted here.
> 
> All are welcome to join in!
> 
> "Skrowaczewski" is somewhat ponderous to type in all the time. I propose we refer to him as "The Great Polish Maestro," or maybe just Stan, as he was known to his friends and family.
> 
> Pronunciation: Stan-uh-swaf Skrov-uh-TCHEF-skee, or if you know IPA, staˌɲiswaf skrɔvaˈt͡ʂɛfskʲi.


----------



## Knorf

I certainly stand by my enthusiasm for Stan and his big birthday box!

ETA: the only small let-down for me was the Berlioz, _Symphonie Fantastique_. It's fine, but not very competitive with what's out there. The Chopin concertos are a little better than fine.

But that Brahms 4 is out of sight good, in my opinion!

Other top notch all-time favorites (or tied with favorites) that have really withstood further scrutiny since my initial favorable impressions: Beethoven 4; Bruckner 3, 6, 7, and 9; Schumann 1.

Honestly, Beethoven 1-2 & 4-9 (only No. 3 for me is slightly below threshold), Bruckner 3-9, the whole Brahms set, Schumann 1-2, and the Bartók Concerto for Orchestra are all top shelf, and nothing is remotely close to a poor effort.


----------

